# M2 M-slice edge case



## jzengg (Feb 25, 2010)

This is the only case that still confuses me for M2. My bld orientation is blue face in front, yellow face on top, and white on bottom. When I have the yellow/green piece in DF and the blue/white piece in UB or any other arrangement (b/w in DF and y/g in UB), I can't solve it. When all the other edges are solved, I don't know what to do with this, since it seems like I should use M2 to solve, even though it doesn't do anything. 

Do I just do an M2 and then move on to corners, since then the pieces seem solved when ignoring centers.


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 25, 2010)

This just means you have parity surely? I assume you mean that it's just those 2 edges that are out? In that case you just move on to corners. You'll find that you'll have 2 corners left at the end as well, so you solve them with some sort of setup move and a PLL


----------



## jzengg (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh, I see. I've been stuck on this for awhile and I haven't learned corners cause I thought I was supposed to be able to solve the edges. Alright, thanks.


----------

